

IOS 7. Unpolished By Design. - robjama
http://blog.capwatkins.com/ios-7-unpolished-by-design

======
DigitalSea
The issue with iOS 7 is that it's just not good enough. Transparency and
blurs, new options draws and changes to icons to me are not worthy of being
called a "reboot" — the operating system changes are purely cosmetic and as
pointed out, unrefined (by design, who knows). I think the issue is that Apple
have trained people to expect a certain high quality end-result, iOS 7 could
have been great but misses the mark and not quite the high standard of design
I and others have come to expect.

I have no doubt the operating system will get better but adding in eye candy
and filters to the camera app isn't revolutionary nor frothworthy either.

